# easy web store?



## PrairieLights (Jan 16, 2015)

Let's see if my tablet holds out...
I am currently using WordPress for website. We r having so much trouble with the webstore. Woo commerce??? Does anyone recommend an easier one for WordPress?


----------



## HorseCreek (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't know if it works with Wordpress, but I have been ridiculously happy with 3dcart so far. It's easy to figure out and get set up the way you want it!


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Jan 17, 2015)

Do you have a server and host your website on it? Godaddy is having a sale where they have giving out .99 cents for your own website, but you also need to purchase a server to host it.

For building custom web pages i recommend web page maker.It's free and comes with a built in FTP. I'll leave you the link for web page maker and if you have any further questions please let me know

http://www.webpage-maker.com/


----------



## RhondaJ (Jan 17, 2015)

PrairieLights said:


> Let's see if my tablet holds out...
> I am currently using WordPress for website. We r having so much trouble with the webstore. Woo commerce??? Does anyone recommend an easier one for WordPress?



WP eCommerce is a very flexible shopping cart for wordpress


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 18, 2015)

What are the problems that you're having with woo commerce? Maybe a cart that you pay for might have more support - you get what you pay for, after all


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 19, 2015)

We use WooCommerce and have been very happy with it. 

Notyourmothersapron.com


----------



## PrairieLights (Jan 19, 2015)

Honestly, I have given over woo commerce to my husband because I just did not have the time to figure it out. I tried - I have never had anything make so little sense and have so little information on it. I even tried to find forums that would help answer the Q's. For all of our prior years, I have handled everything on the site myself, without many problems. We switched to bluehost - wordpress because we were at the point where we needed to be able to offer coupons, gift certificates, and free local pick up. He has figured that out. His problem is with calculating shipping accurately. I do remember that with paypal, it was more of an art. I finally got it though! (yay me). However pp does not allow for coupons or free local pick up as a second or third option. So we switched to WP. He has always been more web savvy than I, so for even he to have problems... It makes me wonder if there is an easier set-up option that we are not seeing. I think it ridiculous that after paying all of the fees each month, there would need to be an additional fee for a store. We already pay.So... I will pass on the information to him and see what he can find. Thank you all for your input! Everything helps!


----------



## RhondaJ (Jan 19, 2015)

PrairieLights said:


> Honestly, I have given over woo commerce to my husband because I just did not have the time to figure it out. I tried - I have never had anything make so little sense and have so little information on it. I even tried to find forums that would help answer the Q's. For all of our prior years, I have handled everything on the site myself, without many problems. We switched to bluehost - wordpress because we were at the point where we needed to be able to offer coupons, gift certificates, and free local pick up. He has figured that out. His problem is with calculating shipping accurately. I do remember that with paypal, it was more of an art. I finally got it though! (yay me). However pp does not allow for coupons or free local pick up as a second or third option. So we switched to WP. He has always been more web savvy than I, so for even he to have problems... It makes me wonder if there is an easier set-up option that we are not seeing. I think it ridiculous that after paying all of the fees each month, there would need to be an additional fee for a store. We already pay.So... I will pass on the information to him and see what he can find. Thank you all for your input! Everything helps!



http://wpecommerce.org/ - this is a free shopping cart, and shipping options include USPS rates. You just need a free USPS account and it will calculate shipping costs for you as long as you're entering weights for each product when you add them to your catalog. It's a wonderful shopping cart with some great features on the free end, and if you really want some added extras you can get extensions as well for it.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 21, 2015)

Woo commerce has plugins which you can pay for to help with postage. I know there is a Royal Mail one for UK customers, but there are others for different couriers like ups etc. they make the basic stuff free, but if you need something more bespoke you need to pay to add the extra plugins.


----------



## PrairieLights (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks!!! I sent my husband your advice and we will cross our fingers that wpecommerce will work. I admit that I wonder how he is entering the weights.... but at the same time I could not even get THAT far when I was trying to set up the store part! So... I am zipping my mouth. :shh: - or else he will hand it back to me...


----------



## Lindy (Jan 27, 2015)

We do use Woo Commerce on the Guild's (Canadian) website and it has been created in Wordpress.  Now that it is set-up I'm not having problems running it.


----------



## PrairieLights (Mar 10, 2015)

In case anyone is checking this out and wanting answers................I finally went with ecwid as a plug-in and am very happy with it.


----------



## prionoo (Mar 10, 2015)

I like ecwid. Free up to ten items but you can create variations which don't count as more. Super easy to integrate in fb or blogger which I guess is similar to wordpress


----------

